# Ready for Tomorrow?



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Filled up all the tanks with gas. Got some extra milk. Bought a big bag of salt and another big bag of coffee.

I think we're good to go here. 

How are you set for tomorrow?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I missed the announcement. What's going on?

I realize it's the anniversary of the attack on the pentagon and the twin towers in NY. That day is burned forever into my memory. But what in particular?


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

What did I miss? Are we celebrating Obama-gave-a-speech-last-night Day?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's just a big day with what I consider to be a higher threat potential. I feel the same way about April 19. 

I take it as an occasion to make sure I'm stocked up on gasoline and household staples.

Three potential scenarios exist:

a) nothing happens
b) something happens but it doesn't affect you
c) something happens to you

Making sure I'm stocked up and practicing a little extra situational awareness on those days just makes sense as it covers all three scenarios.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Ernie, to the very best of mine and my Hubby's ability we are..... and we picked up milk today too...don't really know why...just a thing I guess.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

The biker march on DC has the potential to go bad and allow room for a declaration of national emergency.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

willbuck1 said:


> The biker march on DC has the potential to go bad and allow room for a declaration of national emergency.


Yeah, but I think that would take a long time to filter down to me. I don't think I'm anywhere near the top of Obama's list.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. I'm ready.. gonna ride the bike in to work in DC so I'm with the other 2 million bikers there because of the 1 million Muslim march.. 
. 
Anyone see they changed the name of the Million Muslim March to the Million American March... what a joke.

Besides, if something happened, hopefully it would be easier to get out on a motorcycle..


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> Yep.. I'm ready.. gonna ride the bike in to work in DC so I'm with the other 2 million bikers there because of the 1 million Muslim march..
> .
> Anyone see they changed the name of the Million Muslim March to the Million American March... what a joke.
> 
> Besides, if something happened, hopefully it would be easier to get out on a motorcycle..


God speed, Simi. I hope you've made some contacts who live in the area there in case you do need to bugout on foot.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You should have seen DC after the earthquake.... They say after an emergency they can empty the city in three hours.. What a freakin joke.. Some people were stuck in traffic for more than 4 hours and only the morons left.. Well. that was most the city.. but... They couldn't empty this place in three days... I've pretty much resigned myself to know that if anything serious happened here, I'm a gonner.. 


Hence the a huge part of the reason we bought a farm and plan to be living on it in less than a year..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, 0 just postponed the vote on a Syrian strike. The sun will rise just a bit brighter tomorrow.

Looked to me like he was more than a bit upset about congress not backing the strike.

Okay, forgot about the Muslim march. So many backsides and no one with a slingshot. 
Just another way to tear our country apart from the inside.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

O-bomb-mits list has got to be super long...
How many boots is it going to take to work on that round-up list . . . . ???

9-11 would / is as good a time as any to stage that false flag monster event . .?!?!

Since o-bomb-mits time table for Syria isn't going as well as the emperor wants . . 9-11 would be a good time to agitate the pot with a false flag event...............


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

OOPS.. I got it wrong.. the Muslim March changed the name to Million American March Against Fear.. 

Yeah.. what ever... It still chaps me they got a permit and a bunch of patriotic and vet bikers couldn't...

http://www.wnd.com/2013/09/d-c-throws-up-roadblock-for-patriotic-bikers/

I've already been seeing a lot of bikes in the area with out of state plates and road packs on the back... I'm hoping it's a huge turnout..


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I will be at the shooting range in the morning and home taking my usual daily nap at noon before an evening meal of beef stew with biscuits since its Wednesday.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll be laying a few coats of "winter white" on a '73 VW Thing. If the humidity stays low enough, might get to the clear coat in a couple days.
Aside from that, nothing else on the schedule. Doesn't need to be.
Be safe all.

Matt


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Way cool.. I've seen a couple of really NICE Things in this area lately.. I'd love to have one to turn into a hill climbing farm vehicle..


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm ALWAYS ready for tomorrow, come what may, to the very best of my ability!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry, thread drift for Simi...

How she came in...


Hope for paint pics tomorrow. Client was having me build it up for his daughter, became ill and no contact, so it kind of took a back seat to other vehicles. He's back and healthy, daughter not interested any more, now wants to sell it...I prefer an old Korea era military jeep myself.

thread drift over, sorry.

Matt


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Just read there is also going to be a Million Christian march here tomorrow to, and they invited the bikers to join them at 2pm... 

Sounds like this is going to be one interesting city tomorrow.. .

I also read that the DC Police also contacted the bikers at 7:30 tonight to try and work with them to set a route they can help them through the city on... 

I'm rolling... chicken scat hypocrites... :croc:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

NICE!!! Got that other fender? I can agree on the Jeep.. I'm shopping around for one before our move to the farm.. something that will climb the foothills in the Appalachians..


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Roadking said:


> Sorry, thread drift for Simi...
> 
> thread drift over, sorry.
> 
> Matt


I like thread drifts, personally.  They're very organic and all conversationalicious.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

It's all there. Actually, just realized, the pics are after I put the new tires on the refurbed wheels and caps I did. Interior is now '86 mustang lx. Everything else original. Oh, it climbs hills, no question. When dropped off, I did a mountain climb (back yard is base of almost a mountain) before messing with body work. Took the top off first...those hard top converts are hard to come by...LOL!

Matt


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Ernie said:


> Filled up all the tanks with gas. Got some extra milk. Bought a big bag of salt and another big bag of coffee.
> 
> I think we're good to go here.
> 
> How are you set for tomorrow?


I'd rather be blown up by a terrorist than drink store-bought milk.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Semi - if you can post during the day, or afternoon when you can, let us know how it is up there, please.

And I think tomorrow lunch will be a good day to practice shooting again.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Will do.. I can post all day. All I do at work is read and post here..  I'll see about getting down on the street during the day and see if anything is up.. I'm betting the ride home is going to be long.. My wife works across the street from the White House and I pick her up there.. should be interesting since at about that time they will all be in front of the WH...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for that, and stay aware - the potential is ripe for someone to sock someone and start a big bad mess.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

eh.. I don't worry about that near as much as I do a Metro bus taking me out on the sidewalk.. Happens a lot more than you'd imagine around here.. .


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

then watch out for busses that are either try to or trying not to hit the bikers, or others out there tomorrow.
The Facebook pages are showing huge lines of bikers riding that way.
I think they were in VA in the photos I've been seeing.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Be safe Simi. Be careful, tomorrow and everyday.

Matt


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> OOPS.. I got it wrong.. the Muslim March changed the name to Million American March Against Fear..
> 
> Yeah.. what ever... It still chaps me they got a permit and a bunch of patriotic and vet bikers couldn't...
> 
> ...


From the link simi provided, they have a link that takes you to the biker's FB page https://www.facebook.com/2MillionBikersDC and from there, the live cams for DC traffic can be found http://www.trafficland.com/city/WAS/

I hope to tune in some tomorrow, to be there in spirit.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

always ready...come what may...i will deal with it.


[YOUTUBE]8lVrajX1daU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

p.s. i have my squatty potty,6pack of spring water,flashlight and my bb gun and slingshot......anything short of a nuke i will make it....roflmao


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Semi stay safe, keep your powder dry and your backside down. going to be crazy in DC.

We are set on the ranch, will do my normal chores around the place w/ a rifle by my side, leaving all the dogs with my DW and kids will be staying home.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We did nothing to "prep" for today. But I love the idea of "remembering" events by picking up some sort of prep item. We are planning to start buying the kids a "pretty" oz of silver for Christmas every year and then next year start buying them one for birthdays, too. It's not much but by the time them get out of the house they should have nice little stack to start their adult life with. Had a relative give me one when I graduated from high school....I hate to say that I was 40 yrs old before I truly realized what it was! Yes, I had kept it all those year - only gift I did.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

whodunit said:


> I'd rather be blown up by a terrorist than drink store-bought milk.


I wish I could find someone to buy fresh milk from :Bawling: Hopefully when we get settled on the property I'll get a couple goats......


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Roadking said:


> I'll be laying a few coats of "winter white" on a '73 VW Thing. If the humidity stays low enough, might get to the clear coat in a couple days.
> Aside from that, nothing else on the schedule. Doesn't need to be.
> Be safe all.
> 
> Matt


We had a '74 Thing, years ago. We had it painted Porche India Red. It was awesome, we used to charge people 40 dollars to pull them out of the sand at Pismo beach when they got stuck. Made for a nice little weekend side business.... I miss that thing...


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Since I wont do face book that link is no good . . . to me . . .

Any other links would be appreciated......

I too will be there in spirit........


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

HappyYooper said:


> I wish I could find someone to buy fresh milk from :Bawling: Hopefully when we get settled on the property I'll get a couple goats......


I'm not a huge fan of storebought milk either, but we've only briefly had fresh milk for the past year. We watched a friend's milk goat for about a month and that was heaven. About a half gallon every day!

Our own milk goat is pregnant right now (I hope) and not in milk yet, but I've been told she gives quite a bit of milk. I'm looking forward to October!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Living across the river from what happened 12 years ago, I like to think I'm always prepped (except for a nuclear warhead hitting NYC in which case I'm just a shadow on the wall anyhow--lol). It is, in fact, the whole reason I started to prep. 

Most days in the AM I'm reading here while having my coffee and listening to the news on TV. Today is the day that the TV stays off. I can't bear to listen to it over again. I was lucky, everyone I knew who worked in those buildings made it home. But they all lost friends that day.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ernie said:


> I'm not a huge fan of storebought milk either, but we've only briefly had fresh milk for the past year. We watched a friend's milk goat for about a month and that was heaven. About a half gallon every day!
> 
> Our own milk goat is pregnant right now (I hope) and not in milk yet, but I've been told she gives quite a bit of milk. I'm looking forward to October!


We have gotten very spoiled to fresh milk and I am already dreading the dry time before they give birth next spring. I can't imagine even drinking store bought milk again. I'll probably do without.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Living across the river from what happened 12 years ago, I like to think I'm always prepped (except for a nuclear warhead hitting NYC in which case I'm just a shadow on the wall anyhow--lol). It is, in fact, the whole reason I started to prep.
> 
> Most days in the AM I'm reading here while having my coffee and listening to the news on TV. Today is the day that the TV stays off. I can't bear to listen to it over again. I was lucky, everyone I knew who worked in those buildings made it home. But they all lost friends that day.


I'm watching it now and I don't know why. The horror of that day is etched in my brain, but still I watch it again. I guess I am afraid of becoming complacent. I want to remind myself that anything can happen.

Update- I was able to turn it off. Obama came on!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Jim-mi said:


> Since I wont do face book that link is no good . . . to me . . .
> 
> Any other links would be appreciated......
> 
> I too will be there in spirit........


I don't do FB either, but the biker link will open so that you can read down through without having to have FB.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Living here, Hurry, we never get to forget it. When I was in culinary school in Manhattan in 03/04, NYC's Hercules div of the police or National Guard would frequently be in the subway and PATH stations all suited up because of some threat. It's weird how seeing that can become "commonplace" yet your "spidey senses" go on overtime and you don't get complacent. Just glad I was commuting with a roll of knives in those days. LOL


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Well.. an update here from DC.. 

We rode the bike in.. Man I forgot how nice it is for getting through traffic... I quit riding to work because the place is full of stupid drivers and I wanna live.. 

ANYWAY... Didn't see too many bikes on the road. But then again, just the typical commuters.. 

Once I got into DC, we did see a large group of bikes parked by the Federal Reserve building across from the Vietnam Memorial.. Maybe 40 or 50 bikes.. 

I dropped my wife off at her office and rode by a few places on the way to my office that are designated motorcycle parking areas.. All of them were overflowing. A lot more bikes than you typically see parked at them.. Looks like a lot of commuters rode their bikes too.. RIGHT ON!

Just saw on the news a fast live feed from where most of them are gathering to ride into the city from.. WOW.. there were a ton of bikes.. far as you could see in both directions down the street.. 

What SUCKS is the news is giving it a bad spin.. talking about how they will tie up traffic, and how there is a large anti-Muslim message they are carrying.... 

I found a couple videos and pictures from other places aroundd the country of them gathering before they started this way, and the video was here from VA.. .WOW.. a HUGE double line of bikes well over a mile long I'd guess.. 

I'm gonna keep my eyes on the traffic cameras here in the district, and if I see anything good I'll post a link.. 

I sure wish I didn't have to work and could ride with them.. .Problem is, I don't have any days available to take off at the moment.. used them all up working on the farm... ahhhh.. priorities..


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya all are in trouble, you forgot the Bread.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

wonder what vacation spot the big o will be in


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Actually The King is at the Pentagon right now and I was just watching the end of a live feed of him giving a speech... Nothing worthwhile out of his mouth..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh no.. now the town idiot Biden is giving a speech there.. Thankfully though they aren't showing it..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow.. go figure.. I just read that about 10 minutes ago they issued a permit for the ride..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I can only imagine the bikes , must be like the Harley anniversary here in Milwaukee , they had a parade and the interstate was solid bikes for as far as the eye could see.

Traffic , apparently they have never seen how bikes cross streets when on a ride, the outriders stop then pull out into the intersection and stop traffic till the hole line of bikes is thru that could be 500 and none of them stop , they may stop up traffic but nothing like the same number of cars would.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I used to do a lot of rides where we'd stop traffic like that too... Yeah, it's not legal, but for the safety of all, it was always best to do.. We'd usually have a few hundred before we'd do that though.. 

You get enough bikers together and they can usually do what they want traffic wise without the cops hassling them.... I'm waiting for the ride to start off so I can watch the traffic cams and see how many showed up.. or that are at least doing the official ride.. I know others are already here just riding around. I'm still chapped I can't joint them..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's a page with some video from yesterday and today of riders.. and at the bottom is some pictures from the dealer this morning with all the bikes.. Look at how long the line of parked bikes is... I'd love to know how many showed up.. 

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...mble-through-on-the-way-to-d-c-for-911-rally/


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's some video of them just a couple minutes ago getting ready to leave MD for the District.. It's the first video.. Makes a tear well up in your eye... Bikers sure can drop everything at the last minute and organize for something so special on a day like today.. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=vb.569455949783922&type=2


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I've been trying to watch the live cams and keep getting "this image is temporarily unavailable". They weren't earlier....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Try this page... http://app.ddot.dc.gov/

And this page.. http://www.chart.state.md.us/MapNet...854&gCenterLon=-77.05879211425781&gZoomLvl=12

Watch the 210 MD cameras right now.. just south east of the loop..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

WOW.. what a line of bikes.. 


http://www.chart.state.md.us/video/video.php?feed=5b00069600230088004502366d235daa


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.chart.state.md.us/video/video.php?feed=2901965801f700d700437a45351f0214


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

There's a lot on 295N of 495 now. Dang, I wish I was there to cheer them on...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Last night while laying on the sofa, I could hear a lot of noise, kinda of a low thunder rumble. There was no lighting and I had just come in from outside,clear skys. I just layed there and smiled thinking that it was all Bikes going down the main highway 2 miles from here. Don't know if it was, but hey,it made me smile as I fell asleep.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Well..I've been watching one cam for over 30 minutes now, and they are still going.. I went up on the roof for a smoke a few ago, and you can hear bikes all over the place, and there's a rumble you only hear during rolling thunder.. .That's not the people who are riding with the main group.. Just riders that came straight to the City..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

WOAH.. here's an overhead view of the gathering this morning.. and this isn't all the people that rode in.. many are already in the district.. 

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/23403339/2013/09/11/photos-two-million-bikers-rally-in-dc


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

When we went to the big protest couple years back, there was a chopper flying overhead the whole time. Supposidably O was not there that day. I often wounder if he was in the chopper,because as far as I know there was never any published photos of the crowd from a chopper. The streaming pics were amasing,and the Park police told us that there definatly were over 2 million and we were the nicest cleanest crowd they ever had.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife just called and said hundreds are in front of her building now just across from the white house.. she said she was going to to start waving.. KEWL!!!

I can barely see them on the traffic cam.. most cams along the route keep going out from being overloaded..


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

we often forget history and all the lies and false and unfulfilled promises...they dont keep promises.used military to smash veterans of ww1 trying to get their promised bonus checks.they dont care.


[YOUTUBE]xkmo4ygPTjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Taking a break to look at the pics, and toss one up. First coat done, but it's 88 and humidity getting too high to proceed.



Love that the bikers are doing this!

Matt


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

ooooohhh.. that's looking really nice.. .No plastic up to keep the dust from the rest of the garage down?

And another kinda cool update.. Up on the roof again.. a few hundred bikes went by, but a whole lot are at the Vietnam Memorial right now, and two Chinoocks flew down the mall over the memorials.. 

You will see one every now and then, but never two at a time.. so I gotta wonder if that was planned on purpose. I bet there were a few cheers from the bikers..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

So DC police are estimating right now around 1 million bikes, and the news here just reported around 800K... 

Just goes to show, don't rile up bikers... they can put the biggest things together at the drop of a hat... SO glad I rode in today, and can't wait to ride home with everyone..


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> So DC police are estimating right now around 1 million bikes, and the news here just reported around 800K...
> 
> Just goes to show, don't rile up bikers... they can put the biggest things together at the drop of a hat... SO glad I rode in today, and can't wait to ride home with everyone..


Well, they're also very loosely affiliated. They don't end up tearing themselves apart over minor schisms. I think that makes more difference than anything else.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Sure would be nice if they all felt we need to empty some offices around this city and replace the morons with decent people.. Maybe that would accomplish something for this country..

All I know is that right now, this is probably the safest city in the country.. no terrorist would dare show their face here


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

The news channels seem to be overlooking this get together so far. I hope there's some coverage.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Took it down when cured so I could get the pic. One side of the garage is for painting/storage, the other for the rest of the resto procedures.
It's back up now.

Matt


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

hurryiml8 said:


> The news channels seem to be overlooking this get together so far. I hope there's some coverage.


Yess they are ignoring it, and there is all kinds of screaming about it on Twitter and Facebook.

One person said they spotted Miley there, so now does that make it news worthy? LOL... That was great.. 

It is pretty amazing down here in the district today.. You have to remember the first mention of this happening wasn't until the 23rd of last month, and only in the last two weeks had it started to get noticed.. 

Right now, it's the top story on The Drudge Report, and it's one of the top 10 trends on the twitter web.

Turns out the Million American March Against fear had less than 200 show.. some are saying hardly 100... 

Our state news agency sure is run well with an iron fist.. Can't be getting ideas into the peasants heads about maybe planning to make it next yer.. 2 million may just show up... 

BTW, the cops are being pretty supportive too I am hearing.. but then again, guess they better be with almost a million strong people's army here..

The only one that is somewhat covering it here is WJLA 7 news,


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

There was a clip on Fox,about 15 min ago.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Best Reality TV on... A live Ustream feed of the Million American March for Fear taking place now.. 

It was getting REAL hairy for a few.. Westboro Churh is there too having their say, and there were hundreds of bikes lining the street to drown out their speaking.. 


Hundreds of cops protecting 20 - 30 marchers.. 

http://www.ustream.tv/occupycarlisle


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/2MillionBikersDC I do not have FB, and I can see whats on here.So for those that want...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. been on that and on twitter #2mbikers all day.. #1 trend on twitter right now..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

This should start to get interesting.. the million march just got to the WH.. 

http://www.ustream.tv/occupycarlisle


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

hurryiml8 said:


> We have gotten very spoiled to fresh milk and I am already dreading the dry time before they give birth next spring. I can't imagine even drinking store bought milk again. I'll probably do without.


I freeze as much as possible for the dry times. I have people (family) who get upset because we don't "share" but we have used it all for cheese, butter and drinking. Oh, and ice cream. Can't forget that, I just wish I could figure out Blue Bells recipes and techniques. Mines not quite right.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

hurryiml8 said:


> The news channels seem to be overlooking this get together so far. I hope there's some coverage.


Nothing on our news last night.


----------

